# Pre-Req for RMS Clerk QL3 - P. Res?



## IntlBr (5 Jul 2006)

I know that some trades do not have to take SQ in the Primary Reserves before going on their QL3.  Is RMS Clerk one of those trades where the SQ can be done post-QL3?

I ask this because my SQ is in jeapody due to schedualing reasons, and am looking for a solution.

Much obliged for the responses that are forthcoming!


----------



## Eowyn (6 Jul 2006)

The last time I checked, about last year, RMS clerk can do QL3 and SQ in any order.  But you need SQ to be promoted.


----------



## lalandemik (10 Aug 2006)

im actually on the clerk course right now, and sitting beside a guy who has not done his SQ yet, he recommends going SQ because he feels he himself is a bag of shit  :crybaby:


----------



## Clerk_Guru (15 Aug 2006)

It depends on your unit...some will let you go and others require you to have SQ.


----------



## rocket (10 Oct 2006)

Your a clerk, do some homework!!!  Any no, it doesn't depend on your unit.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Oct 2006)

rocket said:
			
		

> Your a clerk, do some homework!!!  Any no, it doesn't depend on your unit.


Nice first post!  A reply to a thread that is nearly two months old.

HH


----------



## Clerk_Guru (10 Oct 2006)

Rocket:

Actually it does depend on your unit. Some units require that you complete SQ before you can go for the QL3 Clerk and some do not. On my three's, there were a couple of people that did not have their SQ, yet I was told by my CC that I REQUIRED my SQ before I could go onto my threes.


----------



## rocket (11 Oct 2006)

Dude, I have been an RMS Clk for over 15 years.  If your unit wants to play that game it can have career implications.  You can go on you 3s, without your SQ.  You can redress this.  To get your Cpls, you need your SQ.  Hell, you can go on your PLQ without a 5s now.


----------



## Clerk_Guru (11 Oct 2006)

I stand corrected.


----------



## peace_lover (25 Oct 2006)

Was wondering, when do the 3's for a clerk begin, since it is 11 weeks.  I know they are usually held in the summer in Boredon.


----------



## rocket (23 Nov 2006)

My opinion, BMQ, SQ, then QL3.  Gotta be a trained soldier before you learn your trade.  Soldier first, trader-person second.


----------



## Wynne (22 Mar 2007)

I would also like to find out about doing my ql3 before sq and the dates that it might be run.  However, how long after the ql3 course is sq run?  I just want to do them backwards as a result of an injury which may not be healed enough for me to complete sq, especially cause I believe there is like a 13km ruck is there not?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CorporalMajor (4 Mar 2008)

Wynne said:
			
		

> I would also like to find out about doing my ql3 before sq and the dates that it might be run.  However, how long after the ql3 course is sq run?  I just want to do them backwards as a result of an injury which may not be healed enough for me to complete sq, especially cause I believe there is like a 13km ruck is there not?  Any help would be appreciated.


not sure where you're coming from. I'm in a reservist svc bn. Most of our reserve 3s and 5s courses are concentrated around the summertime.  When I did SQ nearly 2 years ago there was a long ruckmarch but it couldn't have been 13K.  However don't be surprised if they put you through it.  After all, it has to be done - period. 

As for when one course follows the next?  It could literally be weeks to months.

My reccomendation - 

SQ courses are more common and can be hosted in lots of places.  RMS QL3 normally is in Borden only, though I have heard of it elsewhere.  THE BOTTOM LINE IS although you are a solider first, and what you learn on SQ matters most, 3's courses are more rare and you should jump on them when you have the chance.  

And, it is possible to get promoted "acting lacking" without SQ. That happened to some 3s qualified mbr recently, now a Cpl.


----------

